# Tiguan 3rd Row



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I found it interesting that they would offer the third row with the tiguan allspace given that the atlas is their third row bread and butter.

Nevertheless, I have a loaner with one so I had to try it out. I am about 6' and I can say I was really surprised at the space. While I had headroom issues, I was surprised that I fit at all back there. Here are some pics. Btw it comes standard with third row floor mats unlike our atlas..


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

how is the 3rd row space? good for 12 year olds or no?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> how is the 3rd row space? good for 12 year olds or no?


Absolutely!

I am 6' tall and while my headroom was tight, I had not issues with leg room. It is designed for kids and young adults just like the nissan rogue and land rover discovery sport.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I am 6' tall and while my headroom was tight, I had not issues with leg room. It is designed for kids and young adults just like the nissan rogue and land rover discovery sport.


Guess I have never really considered any smallish 3rd row SUV's. The reviews are always negative for 3rd row room. The question would then become, get a base or SE Atlas vs an SEL Premium Tig. Seems like the Atlas would be the obvious winner if you really value space even a little bit over digital dashes, fuel economy and fender speakers etc...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> Guess I have never really considered any smallish 3rd row SUV's. The reviews are always negative for 3rd row room. The question would then become, get a base or SE Atlas vs an SEL Premium Tig. Seems like the Atlas would be the obvious winner if you really value space even a little bit over digital dashes, fuel economy and fender speakers etc...


If you're going to ever put adults back there go atlas. But it seems like you could do a lot better with a three row Tig SEL feature wise. The list of things you'd get on a tig SEL premium versus an Atlas se is enormous. 

Leather
Power fold mirrors
360 cam
Climatronic
Pano roof
Remote start 
Led tails
Front assist
Light assist
Lane assist
Adaptive cruise
Pdc
Nav
Fender
Digital Cockpit

I could go on


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

ice4life said:


> If you're going to ever put adults back there go atlas. But it seems like you could do a lot better with a three row Tig SEL feature wise. The list of things you'd get on a tig SEL premium versus an Atlas se is enormous.
> 
> Leather
> Power fold mirrors
> ...


Hmm this post has me thinking. We were looking at the atlas for the 3rd row and space since our kids and parents would benefit greatly from separating them on trips. When we looked at the Tiguan it seemed really tight but based on your post I may have to reconsider


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I had the 3 row Tig as a loaner too and I am very uncomfortable back there. I'd be pissed if I had to stay back there as a passenger for a even a 30 min drive haha. On the Atlas, I don't mind. For kids, definitely works. But they do grow and so quick from what I heard. So what then? buy a new SUV?


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> I had the 3 row Tig as a loaner too and I am very uncomfortable back there. I'd be pissed if I had to stay back there as a passenger for a even a 30 min drive haha. On the Atlas, I don't mind. For kids, definitely works. But they do grow and so quick from what I heard. So what then? buy a new SUV?


The Atlas is more than sufficient for grown kids. We bought the Atlas over another Explorer because my wife can cart around the 14 year old and 4 of his buddies with no issues. All of them range between 5'8" and 6' tall.


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> how is the 3rd row space? good for 12 year olds or no?


Since it pretty much makes you sit on the floor, the Tiguan's 3rd row is better suited to very small children. My 10 year old found it to be alright for short trips, but he'd constantly fight his sister for the 2nd row. Plus, there's just about zero space left behind the 3rd row.

I traded in my '18 Tiguan for an Atlas, and couldn't be happier. The Tiguan was just too small for our growing family, and the fuel economy wasn't that much better.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SPAAtlas said:


> The Atlas is more than sufficient for grown kids. We bought the Atlas over another Explorer because my wife can cart around the 14 year old and 4 of his buddies with no issues. All of them range between 5'8" and 6' tall.


SOrry let me clarify. I was referring to if you went for a Tig with a 3rd row that it is fine for kids. But what happens when they grow up? They get so big now a days even before they hit teens. Do you buy another SUV?

That is why when we had the Tig, barely a year after I realized it was not going to be happy with the space in the long run (and our twins were barely 1 year when I decided to make the Atlas switch).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

samuelrh said:


> Since it pretty much makes you sit on the floor, the Tiguan's 3rd row is better suited to very small children. My 10 year old found it to be alright for short trips, but he'd constantly fight his sister for the 2nd row. Plus, there's just about zero space left behind the 3rd row.
> 
> I traded in my '18 Tiguan for an Atlas, and couldn't be happier. The Tiguan was just too small for our growing family, and the fuel economy wasn't that much better.


Same here!


----------



## hxgaser (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently picked up the Atlas. I thought about Tiguan for 2.0T and AWD, but ultimately the Atlas won for the space. 3rd row on the Tiguan was ok for my kids, but the deal breaker was the space behind the 3rd row. Tiguan basically had none.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> I had the 3 row Tig as a loaner too and I am very uncomfortable back there. I'd be pissed if I had to stay back there as a passenger for a even a 30 min drive haha. On the Atlas, I don't mind. For kids, definitely works. But they do grow and so quick from what I heard. So what then? buy a new SUV?


seeing that I can't keep a car longer than 2 years...the short answer would be yes...get a new car. LOL

but it's difficult to find a Tig SEL P RLine in socal there's NONE, at least the Atlas you can find an Rline.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

It's only offered because it enables the front drive version to get classified as a truck in the U.S. for fuel economy regs. The 4motion qualifies without the 3rd row.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JBkr said:


> It's only offered because it enables the front drive version to get classified as a truck in the U.S. for fuel economy regs. The 4motion qualifies without the 3rd row.


 yes I do remember that. But you can still get the 4mo with a 3rd row just for additional $500 or so. I don't seeany of them around where I am


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

A few points. We looked at Tig, I am 6’ 200lbs, was difficult getting in 3rd row, and I would last 10 mins back there. But again, for kids, maybe. A huge deciding factor for us was room behind 3rd row. W 2 boys, sports and other crap, there was just no room behind the last row for anything. Atlas is huge. We came from ‘08 Toyo Highlander w 3 rows. Carpools are not an issue w gear now.


----------

